
Looking for partners to build ebook/self-publishing related website - Sic
http://www.digitalreading.net/yacs/articles/view.php?id=29
======
jwecker
Am I reading this right?

"believe that books going digital is great business opportunity on the long
run (in the next 5-10 years)"

== you will only be compensated with stock OR we don't expect to bring in any
money for a while. (not that that's bad for a startup partner.)

:)

~~~
Sic
yes. I'm working alone on an idea. Plus I work full time as a software
developer and have a small baby at home. I'm trying to find partners who
hopefully have more time or at least interest and willingness. I don't see
this being a full time activity at the moment -- I wish it was ;) I think a
working prototype can be built in 5-6 months, this can start generating some
revenue but I don't expect that to be huge amount of money. The goal is to
establish a merket share and have a stable userbase by the time ebooks really
pick-up.

------
danw
You might want to give this article a read:
http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2006/05/removing-middleman-
part-3-books.html

Theres also a follow on article about producing an ebook reader/digital
notebook: http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2006/05/desperately-seeking-
info-pad.html

~~~
Sic
thanks, I've read these... but I re-read them now :)

------
Sic
Wow, 30 mintues and 51 people contacted me and they all want to become my
partner!

... well, not really :)

